# hydorgen peroxide/ muriatic acid w/ calaverite



## rarefindsprospecting (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys, i believe i am in the proper forum. I have a question as tomorrow i am processing 5 oz of calaverite in gold chloride 2-1 muriatic acid to bleach at six times the volume of calaverite. As gold refining volume 1 states hudrogen peroxide is an oxidizer that allow muriatic acid to dissolve more gold then the acid alone. I am inquiring about when and how to add the peroxide to my solution...... your response is greatly appreciated as i cannot find further information on the particulers of this....


----------



## Reno Chris (May 29, 2014)

You know that what you read as a recipe for dissolving gold is not going to be directly translatable to disolving Calaverite, which is a gold and silver telluride. 
The tellurium will oxidize and consume peroxide as well. Tellurium may oxidize to +4 (tellurites) or +6 tellurates. Tellurium +4 dioxide should be able to reduce gold compounds to metallic gold in the same way as sulfur +4 dioxide.
Tellurium compounds can be toxic, and there is a high likelihood of your Calaverite containing some selenium which is quite toxic.
From Wikipedia: _Humans exposed to as little as 0.01 mg/m3 or less in air exude a foul garlic-like odor known as "tellurium breath." This is caused from the tellurium being metabolized by the body, converting it from any oxidation state to dimethyl telluride, (CH3)2Te. This is a volatile compound with a highly pungent garlic-like smell. _
Silver will form insoluble silver chloride.
Sounds like you are preparing quite the witches brew. I would study all the potential reactions further before you start mixing things together that may give you some very unexpected reactions.


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 29, 2014)

I have been studying multiple procedures for weeks and have found the muratic acid and bleach to be the least volatile. I wish to conversate with u on any helpfull knowledge on this topic and concerning minerals. I have done a small test batch and confirmed and matched all procedural states of chemicals and reactions other then the peroxide. I have also posted pictures of the minerals in question. Please view as my latest post and reply with any knowledge as i am absorbing as much info as i can at this time


----------



## rarefindsprospecting (May 29, 2014)

I am refining the calaverite to a fine powder to process the gold within.....


----------



## DarkspARCS (Jun 28, 2014)

Good Luck with the Nerve gas ....


----------

